# poppler missing GlobalParams.h



## roelof (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, 

I try to install Etoile from source and I get a message that 
GlobalParams.h is missing and it seems that  graphics/poppler  should provide it.

Can anyone tell me how to get this file.
I'm running 9.1-prelease.

Roelof


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 19, 2012)

It fails because it can't find GlobalParams.h

[CMD=""]$ locate GlobalParams.h | less[/CMD]


----------



## roelof (Aug 19, 2012)

`# locate GlobalParams.h` does not have any output.
That's why I'm asking here.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 19, 2012)

I attached file you need, must be place in this directory /usr/local/include/poppler/.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2012)

The missing file should have been installed by graphics/poppler.  Don't copy it in manually, that's just going to confuse things farther.  Clean, rebuild, and reinstall poppler first, then clean, rebuild, and install the failing port.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 19, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The missing file should have been installed by graphics/poppler.  Don't copy it in manually, that's just going to confuse things farther.  Clean, rebuild, and reinstall poppler first, then clean, rebuild, and install the failing port.



I know that's a quickly and botched way of doing the compiler job :e


----------



## roelof (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, 

Now I see this error message:

```
x11/extensions/scrnsaver.h : file not found
```

Where I find this file ?

Roelof


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2012)

roelof said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> Now I see this error message:
> 
> ...



Please, install x11/libXScrnSaver.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2012)

Ports should be installing these dependencies automatically.  That they are missing means something basic is wrong, and fixing that will make things easier overall.


----------



## roelof (Aug 20, 2012)

I know that ports are easier.
But Etoille 0.4.2 is not in ports and the port maintainer is not working on update the ports to this version.

So I have to do it manually.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, that makes more sense.  Keep a list of the dependencies.  For that matter, consider creating your own port.  It's not much more involved than this.


----------



## roelof (Aug 20, 2012)

Hoi, 

One question : Why should I port this when the orginal port maintainer would do it.
In my opinion this update is work for a port maintainer and not for a user.

Roelof


----------



## kpa (Aug 20, 2012)

There is no such responsibility for port maintainers. The etoille ports are not even in the ports tree anymore so you can't really argue that there is a maintainer who should step up to create the updated versions. You could just as well step up yourself and create the ports and submit them to the ports tree. Many port maintainers are just like you, normal FreeBSD users who have interest in maintaining a piece of software they use.


----------

